# General > Technical Support >  computer help

## Ojibwa

Hi I'm moving to Canada in a few months and just wondered if it was worth taking my computer with me. Some people have told me it will work and some have said that it won't. Can anyone offer me some advice ? Cheers :0)

----------


## angela5

> Hi I'm moving to Canada in a few months and just wondered if it was worth taking my computer with me. Some people have told me it will work and some have said that it won't. Can anyone offer me some advice ? Cheers :0)


Aye take it with you its worth the chance you don't want to miss the goings on in caithness.org ::

----------


## Ojibwa

yep got to keep up with all the news in Weeeeeek!!!!  Just don't want to spend money shipping it if it's not going to work over there. I've heard that the monitor may not work and it might not be compatible with the power supply.

----------


## DW

This might help you

http://users.pandora.be/worldstandards/electricity.htm

----------


## angela5

> yep got to keep up with all the news in Weeeeeek!!!! Just don't want to spend money shipping it if it's not going to work over there. I've heard that the monitor may not work and it might not be compatible with the power supply.


That's true you'd be better spending your money on a laptop.

----------


## Ojibwa

Cheers for the link Sweatybetty, I will have a read through the info.

----------


## LENSMAN

Check the back and see if it says 100-240V this should mean that it is self selecting, you also sometimes get the option to switch between voltages with a small red switch that has 110 or 240 on it.
Remember to check your monitor!!!!!!

----------


## Niall Fernie

I'd imagine that you can bin the monitor but you should only have to replace the Power Supply Unit in the PC.  If even that.  I know that the PSUs that I get have a switch for 110 volts but I'm not sure if that is sufficient.  The rest of the hardware should be fine as it all gets 12v/5v/etc from whatever PSU that is installed. (I would recommend Antec if you have to get a new one)

You'll be in a different reigon for DVDs though, so I'd look into an additional DVD drive for any new movies you get.

Best bet would be to e-mail the nearest PC repair guy to your new home and ask.

----------


## porshiepoo

Lensman - Jammy, jammy, jammy, jammy git! But good luck all the same!  ::  

Bite the bullet and buy new out there thats what I say.

----------


## LENSMAN

> Lensman - Jammy, jammy, jammy, jammy git! But good luck all the same!


? Have I missed something?

As for the dvd drive sometimes you can change the region, you get a flag from the driver.so no need to buy a new one.

----------

